# How to return a cashed stimulus check



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good morning. A NRA married to a U.S citizen was advised by her cpa and u.s. consulate, to return a cashed stimulus check she received, as she is clearly not eligible. She wrote (in spanish) to the IRS in Austin and asked how to return the 1200$. That was 3 months ago. Still no reply..Banks told her she should ask the IRS first if a bank check is ok before sending a check....would a money order be ok?. Last week she received another 600$ check, which she voided and sent back to the IRS in Austin. But how do you send back the 1200$???. A money order would be ok but at the post office told her a tlf nbr or a contact person would be needed. Or should she just send the money order (cash) to the IRS address in Austin? Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

There used to be a FAQ on the EIP FAQ page about returning cheques. Last time I looked I could not find it. This time I looked harder (it moved to the EIP2 Pages)...





__





Questions and Answers about the Second Economic Impact Payment | Internal Revenue Service


Find answers to frequently asked questions about the second Economic Impact Payment.




www.irs.gov





*If the payment was a paper check and you have cashed it, or if the payment was a direct deposit:*

Submit a personal check, money order, etc. immediately to the appropriate IRS location listed below 
Make the check/money order payable to “U.S. Treasury” and write 2020EIP, and the taxpayer identification number (Social Security number, or individual taxpayer identification number) of the recipient of the check 
Include a brief explanation of the reason for returning the payment.

Sent it to
Austin Internal Revenue Service
3651 S Interregional Hwy 35
Austin, TX 78741


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

thank you so much for your help...


----------

